# MMI software update?



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello people,
I was browsing some of the other topics and many of you mentioned that the new Audi TT's which probably have newer software (2016/2017) also may have some new features that came with the newer MMI software.

My question is: *"Did anyone ever try to update their MMI software at the Audi Dealership?*" [smiley=gossip.gif] 
*If so did they get any benefits/new features from it?* (I heard people mentioning something like Speed Camera warnings for example...

This question is referring to "older/1st gen MK3 TT models" (like mine which is from 2015).

Stay safe out there,


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I was told last month no new updates for mine.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Matrix said:


> I was told last month no new updates for mine.


Hello Matrix, long time no see.  
Strange!
You have the 2016 version (what I can guess from the signature below you  ). Maybe there is a chance that there is no new software yet for 2017 models? (they still use 2016 versions) I know its far fetched. Or more likely the dealership you used are just incompetent or too lazy to do it??

I know that my MMI software is the oldest one and that there is a newer version.

Do you have the: Speed Camera warning or that option "make a sound when leaving car without your phone"??


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a late MY17 and have the warning sound for if you've left your phone in the car. I believe speed camera alerts have to be downloaded and are not standard on any version of software.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Venom7000 said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> > I was told last month no new updates for mine.
> ...


No speed camera warning sound unfortunately. This is what I would like from the update
Debonair, you are right the speed cameras are downloaded but the VC can now give audible warnings as one approaches with the right update.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have one of the first MY17 models and I do have the speed camera bongs and the warning that you've left your phone in the car. I don't seem to have the traffic warning announcement problem. My software version is 0660.








From what others have said Audi will not upgrade older software versions to newer ones. All you will get is bug fixes for your current version.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> I have one of the first MY17 models and I do have the speed camera bongs and the warning that you've left your phone in the car. I don't seem to have the traffic warning announcement problem. My software version is 0660.
> 
> From what others have said Audi will not upgrade older software versions to newer ones. All you will get is bug fixes for your current version.


Thats sad news to hear. I dont see why they would "forbid" or deny you a new software upgrade (especially if they can squeeze money out of you). :lol: :roll:

Although I too have read it somewhere that someone was denied this service. Strange how they dont just give "patches" at least to download via AudiConnect. So you can download them to your SD and install them. 
They already roll their eyes if you come to their service centre and ask such a "trivial service". Especially because it takes hours to full install, instead of repairing someone else car who is actually in a need... So why not give it to us to deal with it? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

It's possible that the hardware has changed so firmware that works on a MY17 may not work on a MY15?


----------



## mattb5906 (May 29, 2016)

Was going to ask the same question. My car was hit the other day (while I was out with one of the Audi Techs!) and have been driving a newer 17 plate courtesy TT which seems to have slightly different features such as the eco tips and drive mode in the rev counter display. Tetbury Audi said there were no updates for my TT a few weeks ago.

Such a shame/con Audi don't apply the updates to all TTs regardless of year of manufacture. I'm sure many of the features are compatible irrespective of hardware.

How did you get the extra menu that shows the firmware version? I did a quick search for engineering menu and hidden menu, but didn't find a post about it.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Dino_Donis said:


> It's possible that the hardware has changed so firmware that works on a MY17 may not work on a MY15?


Most likely. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
They do this with WIFI routers where they make Version 1,2,3 of the same model and each has a different software updates.

+mattb5906 hard to explain from my bedroom. :lol: Its in Menu->CAR->System Maintenance -VERSION INFO.
Same how you update your maps via SD.


----------



## mattb5906 (May 29, 2016)

Haha, is a bit late. Thanks. I'll have another look for this tomorrow morning.


----------

